# 32 GTR rear calipers



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

As above, looking for a pair to refurbish


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Got some R33 GTR Refurbished brembos which would be the perfect upgrade on a R32 GTR.

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/564843-r33-gtr-refurbished-brembos-calipers-performance-disc-pads.html


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Double Post!!


----------



## DomH. (Jul 7, 2016)

They look lovely but just after some standard calipers! Thank you


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*calipers*

Hi mate
sure i have a pair , ill look them out and get back to you.
cheers cokey


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

DomH. said:


> They look lovely but just after some standard calipers! Thank you


Sent you pm with images 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

amervyn123 said:


> Sent you pm with images
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sent you pm with PayPal details. Let me know if you didn't get it.

Thnx

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a pair of standard r32 gtr rears as I upgraded to Brembos, let me know if you***8217;re still in need of them


----------

